# Please help connect block chimney to stove with clay thimble:



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... I tried to help ya on the 15th, but you never came back, 'n answered the questions yer question needed to be answered,...


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Depending on your jurisdiction, an unlined concrete chimney, especially one of an age of an old farmhouse, may be neither legal nor insurable. High temperature concrete and mortar were unknown concepts back then. To complicate matters, many were built as 'masonry bracket' chimneys, meaning that the chimney was only built to just below the thimble, then hung on a wooden shelf. I don't know current standards for things like distance from combustibles, mortar/caulk temperature rating standards, etc. Others might.

We had one in an 1890s house that was retrofitted with a metal liner which satisfied our insurance company and wood burner certification standards.

Quite frankly, I wouldn't trust it, certainly not without a qualified inspection. Sorry.


----------



## Tgiambattista (Jan 21, 2017)

Moxie, you asked if the bricks were connected to chimney. There is a 1.5 foot square foot cutout in the siding leading to chimney. The bricks were mortared to each other around the masonry thimble and pressed against the chimney. When I opened the walls up half the bricks fell out and now they are all off. So I have that 1.5 foot square space cut out in surfing with chimney outside of that. I hope that helps.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Are you looking to utilize that chimney again for a wood stove or other solid-fuel heating source?

If so, be sure to talk to your insurance company first, as it's an accident waiting to happen.

No wood should ever touch the masonry chimney (2" clearance interior, and 1" clearance exterior) for good reason.........


----------



## Tgiambattista (Jan 21, 2017)

Yes, a wood stove connection. I'm just looking for the easiest, cost effective way to hook this up. The block chimney goes have a liner in it.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

What's the Id of the clay pipe,..??
What's the size of the stove pipe yer gonna stuff into it,..??
If it's like an 8" tile, 'n a 6" stove pipe, they make thimble/ reducers just for that purpose,...
If it's an 8" pipe for an 8" pipe, just stuff 'em together,...


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

In our neck of the woods all chimneys have to have S.S. liners. You'd better find out what is code.


----------

